# Repowering my 1756 Alweld



## curt67 (Aug 18, 2012)

I had a 115 Merc on it and decided I wanted to go bigger,so I came across a 150 Merc and am going to try the install myself [-o< !! 
Any tips or tricks suggestions are welcome. 
The engine came with a 2 piece manual jackplate have any of you ever used a jack plate on your jet? I figured it would help if I did not get the elevation correct....
Getting the pump ordered today!!


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 20, 2012)

No real tricks.. id wait until you get the foot on it that way you can verify height. 

Use a engine hoist and a buddy when installing. It may not be the cheapest route but you might as well get new stainless hardware since it is apart.

You have experience with the jet foot already so you know the install process.. 

Good luck!


----------



## curt67 (Aug 20, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> No real tricks.. id wait until you get the foot on it that way you can verify height.
> 
> Use a engine hoist and a buddy when installing. It may not be the cheapest route but you might as well get new stainless hardware since it is apart.
> 
> ...



Definately waiting on the foot, and going with stainless, will probably go with the flanged liner, and 4 blade impeller. I only really know what I have read I have not installed one yet. It is all assembled already though, as I purchased a used one so all I should have to do is make sure everything is in its correct spot.


----------



## curt67 (Aug 21, 2012)

Decided to go ahead and put the motor on,used my redneck cherry picker and engine stand. :wink: 
Engine is a 150 with about 75 hrs on a new rebuild bored .30 the guy I bought it from had his cowl stolen said he got a good deal on the 200 cowl. (free)
Anyways its not set got to wait on the pump to get it set correctly.


----------



## curt67 (Aug 23, 2012)

Question on the linkage. I suppose I have one for throttle and one for forward, nuetral,reverse? I am guessing the linkage for forward, nuetral,reverse on the engine goes to the reverse gate on the pump? Does the forward, nuetral,reverse on the engine where the linkage went have to be in any orientation?


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 26, 2012)

The linkage will be removed from the motor and hooked up just like your last motor.. on the gate. 

It will take some monkeying around but you do have to have the barrel set correctly.


----------



## curt67 (Aug 29, 2012)

Got the pump in today, got her installed and ready for a test run this weekend.


----------

